# Holy Orders



## JM (Oct 12, 2018)

Before the Rector of my parish moved to become a military Padre he asked me to consider Holy Orders in the Anglican Church of Canada. We discussed it for over 3 hours.

A few years ago a friend of mine who is an ordained Presbyterian minister told me I should consider being an Elder or at the very least working in ministry. 

I once had a long convo with a Roman Catholic priest who told me if I was Catholic he would want me as a Deacon. 

How does one discern a call to ministry? 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 12, 2018)

It is not instantaneous, and should be considered with great care. 
There are steps to thinking it through. Some books to consider reading:

The Bible’s Teaching On the Call to the Ministry – by William S. Plumer (1802–1880)
The Calling of the Ministry – by William Perkins (1558-1602) (I would highly recommend reading this)http://www.puritanpublications.com/...of-the-ministry-by-william-perkins-1558-1602/
The Worthy Churchman, or the Faithful Minister of Jesus Christ – by John Jackson (1600-1648)
Pastoral Theology or the Theory of the Evangelical Ministry – by Alexander Vinet (1797-1847)

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## JM (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't see myself being called...but people keep calling...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 12, 2018)

JM said:


> I don't see myself being called...but people keep calling...



Perhaps it is a sign of the spiritual state of the church... as has been noted by many: the spiritual state is so low that (nowadays) any time someone seems to be serious about their faith and interested in the Bible, theology, and the ministry of the church, it is assumed that they're called to ministry.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JM (Oct 12, 2018)

SolaScriptura said:


> Perhaps it is a sign of the spiritual state of the church... as has been noted by many: the spiritual state is so low that (nowadays) any time someone seems to be serious about their faith and interested in the Bible, theology, and the ministry of the church, it is assumed that they're called to ministry.



  That's just great.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 12, 2018)

JM said:


> That's just great.



Of course, it could be that others are observing things that you have yet to notice. Don't get pushed into pursuing the ministry, but keep an open mind. An internal sense of call - while not being sufficient in itself - is nonetheless absolutely essential. Keep doing what you're doing, and if God has indeed called you, then sooner or later your sense of calling will emerge.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JM (Oct 12, 2018)

SolaScriptura said:


> Of course, it could be that others are observing things that you have yet to notice. Don't get pushed into pursuing the ministry, but keep an open mind. An internal sense of call - while not being sufficient in itself - is nonetheless absolutely essential. Keep doing what you're doing, and if God has indeed called you, then sooner or later your sense of calling will emerge.



I understood and wasn't offended. Not in the least. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Oct 12, 2018)

SolaScriptura said:


> Perhaps it is a sign of the spiritual state of the church... as has been noted by many: the spiritual state is so low that (nowadays) any time someone seems to be serious about their faith and interested in the Bible, theology, and the ministry of the church, it is assumed that they're called to ministry.



The old joke was that Methodists would ordain anyone who could ride a horse, Baptists would ordain the horse. Your incisive comment may indicated that, despite insisting on an educated clergy, we may not be that different these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JM (Oct 12, 2018)

The Anglicans have taken the approach that priests be taught locally, by ordained clergy of course and doing online work, but ultimately in the local congregation. This has caused some in leadership to revolt believing it is best to have a M. Div. FIRST before parish work. I guess the fear is legit in the case of Anglicanism considering the leadership is out in loony Left field. The local congregations in my area insist upon offer the Book of Common Prayer service along with the modern liturgy. They tend to be conservative and orthodox. If the seminarian is education in these types of parishes it would likely result in orthodox Protestant clergy. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Oct 12, 2018)

https://reformed.org/ecclesiology/index.html?mainframe=/ecclesiology/durham_calling.html

As ever, Durham is well worth reading on the subject.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Oct 12, 2018)

SolaScriptura said:


> Perhaps it is a sign of the spiritual state of the church... as has been noted by many: the spiritual state is so low that (nowadays) any time someone seems to be serious about their faith and interested in the Bible, theology, and the ministry of the church, it is assumed that they're called to ministry.



This sounds familiar. I was such a confused young man, a recent, excitable convert, and eventually I ended up wasting four months at a liberal seminary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Oct 12, 2018)

JM said:


> Before the Rector of my parish moved to become a military Padre he asked me to consider Holy Orders in the Anglican Church of Canada. We discussed it for over 3 hours.
> 
> A few years ago a friend of mine who is an ordained Presbyterian minister told me I should consider being an Elder or at the very least working in ministry.
> 
> ...


 I was waiting for a rabbi to come up next. Seriously though, I'll be praying.


----------



## JM (Oct 13, 2018)

ZackF said:


> I was waiting for a rabbi to come up next. Seriously though, I'll be praying.



I speak the truth about Christ with passion...I'd convert that rabbi.


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 13, 2018)

Not to probe, but do you feel comfortable sharing why you think you might not be called?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 13, 2018)

Hamalas said:


> Not to probe, but do you feel comfortable sharing why you think you might not be called?



Personally, I don't like that question. It's like asking someone to prove they're innocent. No, since we believe that being called to ministry is a special calling, the burden of proof is not on those who think they're *not* called. Instead, the burden of proof rests on those who think they *are* called.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZackF (Oct 13, 2018)

SolaScriptura said:


> Personally, I don't like that question. It's like asking someone to prove they're innocent. No, since we believe that being called to ministry is a special calling, the burden of proof is not on those who think they're *not* called. Instead, the burden of proof rests on those who think they *are* called.


It’s funny you mention that as that is the RC way in most dioceses. Young men who display the slightest religiosity have to essentially prove they don’t have a ‘vocation.’


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 13, 2018)

Brothers, you're misreading my question. We're actually on the same page here. I'm asking this question for a specific reason, and I'm curious to hear the answer if our brother is willing to share.


----------



## JM (Oct 14, 2018)

I lack patience and can often be contentious especially when dealing with Arminians.


----------



## TheOldCourse (Oct 14, 2018)

JM said:


> I lack patience and can often be contentious especially when dealing with Arminians.



The latter has not disqualified a great many of our best divines from the ministry.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 15, 2018)

JM said:


> I lack patience and can often be contentious especially when dealing with Arminians.


At least half the Puritanboard is then disqualified.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------

